# maintaining grey water tank



## happycamperchristine (May 13, 2009)

Hello there, 
I 'm a new motorhomer, so looking to the older hands for top tips about keeping a grey water tank as gunk free, smell free as possible.

Our waste pipe from the tank had blocked up and will be pressure hosed to clean it out, but I want to know how to stop that happening again.

Please can you help me?

Is it OK to use bleach?

What about Milton Steralising Fluid?

What do YOU do to stop it getting allsmelly and full of bits.

Many thanks
Christine


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I asked this question earlier but no response. Can you confirm that it is OK to use this biological product in the grey water tank. It could be a good way to eliminate smells but has anyone used it.


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

There's an interesting thread here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-72039-days0-orderasc-40.html

that is about using various remedies for the toilet cassette. I see no reason why some of these things shouldn't work in the grey waste tank.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Each time I empty the grey water tank I put a good dollop of thick bleach down one of the sink or shower plug holes, (I alternate the plug holes to make sure I get a bit of bleach through all of the pipes over a period of time) followed quickly by a kettle full of boiling water! 

This mixture then remains in the tank awaiting whatever goes down the plug holes !!

It has done me well, and every time I empty the grey water tank the only smell is that of diluted bleach (even in hot weather I don't get any smells from the tank)

Its also a lot cheaper than buying the proprietary tank additive !!


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

This works but is not good for Septic tanks as it kills the bacteria that does the job. Don't do this if you are going to empty on rural campsites or in France....

Karl


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Grommet

I hadnt thought of that angle I must admit !!! 

Might have to have a rethink now..... mmmmm


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

It helps if you don't allow grease and bits of food to go down into the waste tank at all. I use a strainer on the sink plug hole and wipe out with kitchen towel pans that have had oil or grease in them. Wherever possible I also allow the waste water to drain straight through on site. On a normal well drained grass pitch it is impossible to tell that there has been any water drained through when you come to leave.

I have used biological washing powder tablets in warm (not hot) water to good effect in the past but I find I need them much less now that grey waste is not left to stagnate over a number of days.

JohnW


----------



## marnaz (Jun 24, 2009)

I do the dolop of bleach thing that works for me. thought about one persons idea of dish washer tabs but not tried it yet. also do wipe out grease as above with kitchen roll. could be ultra green and use the fat soaked paper towels to light the BBQ.....


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Easiest and cheapest way is to mix a cup of biological washing powder with water and just pour it down the sink or shower tray.

Stops all the smells and washes the tank out.

Peter


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Soda crystals, dirt cheap and effective. One or two cups full and hot water when tank empty and leave in while driving to slosh about.

Harvey


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Cleaning Grey Tanks.*

I use a cocktail of washing powder and Puriclean with very hot water clean inside with a brush then back fill both tanks and drain. The increased pressure from full tanks seems to flush all of the gunk out.
We only drain personal washing/shower water into the tanks but its still surprising what a gunge can accumulate.

Stev


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

In Practical Motorhome I think it was last October time there was an article about using very cheap orange squash in the grey water tank. Use the cheapest and put about half a litre in when you have emptied the tank and then just leave it until you are ready to empty it again. Apparently it gets rid of all the smells.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tank*

Hi

I crush a couple of dish washer tablets and chuck those down the sink. Also, "now and again", I travel with the waste tank half full and add a couple of litres of cheap bleach, dumping it on arrival at my destination.

Russell


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Tips we have picked up from various threads have been

Never put :-
Potato water
Egg water
Baked bean juice or washed out pan 
Fat left over in pan

Down any of the sinks. 
----------------------------------------------------------
When tank is empty and your about to drive around put in :-

Half a bottle of cheap coke - will clean anything 
Washing soda crystals with a little hot water 
Dish washer liquid with little hot water

Have used all these methods and so far no smells or blockages in nearly 3 years. 

Mandy


----------



## happycamperchristine (May 13, 2009)

Oh, how fantastic.

Thank you all for the replies. I'm gonna do them ALL!.

I am very appreciate and love being part of this very helpful forum.

Happy camping!
x


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Bleach and dishwasher tablets are caustic. Bio washing powder is safer for the environment and disolves dirt better.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

We've got to the stage on our big trip where we very obviously need a clean out of the grey waste tank. I have to admit that we haven't been very careful about what has gone down the sink, so we need to improve there.

I will try the washing powder or the dishwasher stuff, but cheap coke? Now if it can clean the tank gunk what must it do to your stomach? Does the coke really work?

Lesley x


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tank*

Hi

The easiest way to clean the tank is to let the motorhome do it for you!

Leave the waste tank full of water, and add a few crushed dish washer tablets or a few squirts of washing liquid - the sort used on clothes.

Drive off and let the momentum shake the water about.

Drain and bingo! Job done

Russell


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks Russell. I will try that and let you know how I get on.

Lesley


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

empty it after every trip and then run the taps to empty the fresh water tank into the grey tank with the out let tap open to flush the tank and leave it open until the next trip 
chapter


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I do almost the same as Russell and Chapter.

At the end of every third or fourth trip I empty the grey waste, then put a good measure of cheap Bio washing liquid down the plughole and follow it with a gallon or so of hot water. (Saves wasting the hot water, so I'm being a bit "Green" as well!) 

_(Flushing with cold water will swill out the bits of loose detritus, but it needs to be hot if it is to get the congealed greasy muck off the walls of the tank.)_

As Russell says, the van then does the work for you on the drive home, and being hot water it works very much more effectively.

It comes out a bit frothy sometimes when we get home, but if that's a problem just leave it overnight before emptying and most of the froth will have gone.

Works a treat and keeps it smelling like a tart's boudoir!! :wink: :lol: :lol:

Dave 

P.S. Can I say that these days? Bet it's "_something_"-ist!! 8O :lol:


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

You be as tartist as you like Dave!

We are stopping with a friend in north Germany for a few days and have access to plenty of hot water, washing powder and even dishwasher tablets so we will try this today, then drive the van around for a bit of site-seeing and empty it tonight.

I've never been in one of those boudoirs but if it smells like my clean washing I'll be happy. I'm fed up driving around and getting something close to a decidedly agricultural whiff!

Lesley


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Lesley

I'm mightily reassured by your inexperience of those "_establishments_"!! :wink: :lol: :lol:

If your tank is fairly grotty, you may need to do it a couple of times to get it clean, but you will be surprised how much muck comes out after a hot wash.

It's a cheap and easy method, and the bio liquid is not at all aggressive so it won't hurt any part of your system.

Ignore any strange looks you get from bystanders as you drive along. I overdid it one time, and there was a fine trail of froth coming out of the tank overflow and floating quite prettily in our wake!! 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:

Good luck

Dave 

P.S. We haven't started using it in the bog yet, but intend to try it when our green fluid is finished. Grizzly reckons it works a treat, and she knows about such things! (_Bogs - not boudoirs_!! :lol: :lol: :lol: )


----------



## Eisbaer (May 1, 2005)

When parked-up for any length of time, I always drain the grey water tanks and then leave the drainage taps in the open position. This allows air into the tanks and prevents buildup of nasty smelly fumes. I also always leave the stoppers in the sinks and shower tray. At the start of a journey, I put a good dollop of biodegradeable washing-up liquid (followed by a litre or two of hot water) down each drain. This sloshes around in the tanks while driving and does the trick. Obviosuly it's better NOT to allow food scraps or other solid stuff to go into your tanks.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Eisbaer said:


> I put a good dollop of biodegradeable washing-up liquid (followed by a litre or two of hot water) down each drain. This sloshes around in the tanks while driving and does the trick.


Sounds familiar??

Where have I heard that before? :roll: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

You have seen that this thread started on 17th Sept 09 so hope she may have got a solution to it now. 

However will be of great help to others I'm sure.   

Mandy


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*cleaning water tanks*

Hi Lesley,
Have a look at my articles on my blog they may be of help to you and the thread here.

Regards,

Graham


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Grey Tanks*

I am by no means an expert but I have been informed that Bleach can harm/degrade some plastic products. 
As just about everything in the water system from taps to pipework is plastic I do not use it.
Having said this I do use "Puriclean" direct into the fresh tank and I believe this is a Bleach or similar based product 
I use biological washing powder and manual dexterity to clean the grey tanks.
After having problems with our first Vans grey system and seeing what the tank contained I resolved not to drain washing up and cooking waste into the tank.
This means all that goes in to our grey tank is personal washing waste. Even so its amazing how quickly the "Gunk" can build up.
I Back fill the tanks up through the drain pipes annually.
If you are fortunate and have Grey tanks fitted with the large screw access holes take one out and have decko inside you may get quite a surprise.

Steve


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Grey Tanks*



pneumatician said:


> I am by no means an expert but I have been informed that Bleach can harm/degrade some plastic products.
> As just about everything in the water system from taps to pipework is plastic I do not use it.
> Having said this I do use "Puriclean" direct into the fresh tank and I believe this is a Bleach or similar based product
> I use biological washing powder and manual dexterity to clean the grey tanks.
> ...


Hi Steve, 
The key to using sodium hyporchlorite is the the strength and the contact time it is very important that these are followed (see my articles). I don't agree with what many members do with tipping a bottle of bleach in and leaving it for any amount of time. Bleach used in the correct dosage is fine (50 mg/l for max 4 hours), the difficulty is with the liquid variety is the sodium hypochlorite content is only approximate at <5% by volume it does lose its strength after being on the shelf for a time. This doesn't happen with tablets so the correct dosage can be achieved every time.

Regards,

Graham


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi folks,

I realised that I was resurrecting an older thread, but just wanted to check up on what I was about to do.

The washing powder and dishwasher tablets seem to have done something. We haven't had a look under the van for anything which will let us get better access into the tank. Will try that as soon as Rob is free (sorting cycle out first -priorities!). 

A very frothy grey mess came out though, so that has got to contain mucho gunk. No more bad egg smell has reappeared as yet!

I have bought a set of bowls - one for the sink, one for washing veg, one for waste liquids etc. Rob thinks it's overkill but it should mean only gunk from the shower goes down in future and I will splosh washing powder down regularly.

It's all part of our learning curve I guess, but thanks to you all for advice.

Lesley x


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Grey Tanks*



pneumatician said:


> I am by no means an expert but I have been informed that Bleach can harm/degrade some plastic products.
> As just about everything in the water system from taps to pipework is plastic I do not use it.
> Having said this I do use "Puriclean" direct into the fresh tank and I believe this is a Bleach or similar based product
> I use biological washing powder and manual dexterity to clean the grey tanks.
> ...


It begs the question - you are keeping your grey tank clean by only putting in personal washing waste. What are you doing with the washing and cooking waste water?
Sal


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Why not do as I do. 

During (every 7/10 days) and certainly on the last usage at the end of a trip I add 25ml of BioMagic rinsed down the sinks. That does away with worries about the plumbing/gaskets/probes from using unknown ingredients. It keeps the inside clean with no smells from whatever goes into the tank and all that ever comes out is clear (ish) water. 

I do not have any smells in the van when closed for a few weeks even with the bungs left out. 

Alan


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Grey Water Tanks*

Thanks for that Graham. 
Being a Bleach fan arround the Kitchen and Bathroom its good to know its not all bad.

Steve


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Grey Tanks*

In simple terms Sal, Bucket and Chuck it, at the disposal point naturally.

Steve


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Grey Tanks*



pneumatician said:


> In simple terms Sal, Bucket and Chuck it, at the disposal point naturally.
> 
> Steve


Thanks. Sounds like a plan then.
Sal


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Cleaning tanks - how often/*



pneumatician said:


> Thanks for that Graham.
> Being a Bleach fan arround the Kitchen and Bathroom its good to know its not all bad.
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve,

As i have had a few enquiries about how often should tanks be cleaned, I have put a post on my blog here that may be of interest.

Regards,

Graham


----------

